# Fresh find! All original 1950 hornet



## John G04 (Feb 6, 2020)

Picked this one up today from the original owners son. He said it’s been sitting in the basement for the last 10 years since his dad passed. Pretty nice, bent fork caused a dent in the front fender but besides that it’s very nice. Unstamped lobdell wheels I believe, all the chrome will clean up great, solid tank with intact decal. Missing the bottom of the silver ray but thats it! Thought i’d share it.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 6, 2020)

Great looking bike.  You couldn't ask for much more. Have fun.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 6, 2020)

I’d like to work on that one! Take the rims apart and soak the hoops in Oxalic acid and clean the spokes and nipples with wd40. Then gently go over the hoops with really fine steel wool and wd40


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 6, 2020)

Great bike!  Thats a keeper!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 10, 2020)

Awesome find good luck with the project !!!!!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 13, 2020)

Started cleaning it up today. Gonna straighten the fork and take the dent out of the front fender tomorrow. Took the tank off and it looks like there was never even a battery in the horn, zero rust and the inside of the tank is super clean!


----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2020)

Never seen Lobdell's on that late of Schwinn, thought is was S2's 48> ?.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 13, 2020)

mrg said:


> Never seen Lobdell's on that late of Schwinn, thought is was S2's 48> ?.




I believe the lobdells were kind of an odd ball thing, not too sure about them though. Maybe @Freqman1 @GTs58 @bobcycles  would know


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 13, 2020)

Could they possibly be no knurl S2? I think it was a 1 year deal. 1948? Killer bike for sure.


----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2020)

They look a little more rounded ( like Lobs ) than non knurled S2's.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I believe the lobdells were kind of an odd ball thing, not too sure about them though. Maybe @Freqman1 @GTs58 @bobcycles  would know



Usually, new features like that went on the deluxe models first, and the lesser ones used up the old stock.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2020)

Next time you have a tire off look at the construction ofvthe rim.  Squashed tube or single slab.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 21, 2020)

So update on the front rim, its made in japan. Luckily I bought a girls bike last week that has some nice no knurl s2’s on it so those will be the replacement. I’ll post some pics tonight, paints cleaning up great!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 22, 2020)

Heres how it looks so far


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice! Postwar straightbar Schwinns are my favorites! Still plenty of them around due to a lot of the prewar bikes being scrapped for the war effort.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hopefully will be able to get the rear fender fixed tonight and installed, racks ready just haven’t put on yet, truss rods need to be straightend, and pedals are ready. At least it can stand up on its own now. The boys one is cleaning up great and I have a matching girls for it too that I haven’t cleaned yet that would probably be even nicer! Super nice postwar pair!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2020)

Looking good!! I’m a fan of these bikes as well.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 24, 2020)

Here it is! All thats left is the pedals and horn but other wise it’s finished. This one didn’t take a too much time, pretty easy clean up, of course it’s not perfect but way better than it was than when I got it, all parts on it are original to the bike besides the wheels which are non marked s2’s


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 24, 2020)

very cool.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice find! Great survivor, and you did a nice job of bringing it back to life.


----------

